# A/C Yes, or no?



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids. 
I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
What's everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


In Houston Texas hell yes.... MythBusters and everything else I've seen says you only lose about 2 miles per gallon with AC windows open draft causes you lose 3 -5.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

driving mostly at night, it's not really necessary for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't understand why people still don't use their air conditioners. Use it! Enjoy it! 
You are not wasting that much more gas. 
Do some real research or turn it on and actually compare how much gas you use vs no air conditioner. 
You're making your family suffer for nothing.

I also believe as darkshy77 stated that you use up more gas with windows open.

You might not have noticed, but technology has really improved in the past few decades. Things run more efficiently than they did when you were a kid riding in your dad's car


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

In addition to pax comfort, I would offer two additional reasons to use a/c:

Most importantly, your own health (and your pax comfort) by being protected from all the carbon monoxide exhaust fumes and general urban stench
Your own stamina if you are driving long hours. Heat and humidity sap strength. Staying cool and less soggy will make it easier to do longer tours, if that's your pleasure.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


Yes, it should be running on hot days. That's the minimumamount of luxury I will provide. I would rate a drive low in a heart beat if I got one who refused A/C



corniilius said:


> driving mostly at night, it's not really necessary for me.


I agree here. Night driving, I will crack the windows and ask pax if they would like AC


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

We need it in the winter here, hell yes I turn it on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

People are always telling me my car is too cold.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

I always have the A/C on when it's warm out. I keep it around 70, but on hot days I might drop it down a couple degrees. If I have pax in the front I invite them to set the temp on their side to their liking and also let pax in the middle seat know that they can set their own temp and fan speed also. Most say the temp is fine, but every now and then someone will change the temperature for their seat if they're too hot or cold.


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

My mpg dropped from 44 to 36. This is due entirely to the AC.

A huge drop.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> My mpg dropped from 44 to 36. This is due entirely to the AC.
> 
> A huge drop.


Are you sure only due to AC? Or due to ubering?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not worth the rating hit to not use it.


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

The AC.
It's a hybrid. I check the mileage every tank.


----------



## UberSteve330 (Oct 12, 2016)

I guess if you live in an area that has mild temps and maybe a cool breeze I could totally see not using the AC. Aside from that I just don't understand why anyone wouldn't regulate with the AC. I find I need it when a group piles into my car the body temp really gets the car stuffy. That is one of the things I hated about some of the taxis I took in the past. 

If you are watching your pennies that close that you are down to the cost of AC, I would recommend you find another line of work. There is so much more waste and to top that off a company that is stealing from us!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


That is being really cheap considering using your a/c does not really save you money. Although, most fans also have a "compressor fan" Kind of mind blowing if you think about it.. One fan for the whole engine to be cooled down, but a second one just for the compressor? Must be working really hard.

Now, I would agree and say its based on your location, if its 60-70 degrees outside, you probably dont need a/c but you said people are sweating their ass off, therefore, you need a/c where you live. No one should be sweating. Matter of fact, I would think the sweat soaking into your car's interior will be more of a problem than turning the a/c. Not just monetary but the smells that will come...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Without hesitation!

https://www.seeker.com/why-cold-air-smells-different-1768222636.html

Odor molecules move slower in cold air and they say our odor receptors are less sensitive in colder air. With Summer sweat out there, cold air helps keep the smells down.

I always turn the air a notch up as I pick someone up. First, that rush of warm air entering/cold air leaving usually makes the car a bit warmer as they enter, but secondly if they have a bit of BO it does seem like if the car is cold, it doesn't smell quiet as bad. If it's really bad odor, I kick it up another notch and it seems to help.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry, but I am not going to pull any punches here. If I am a passenger and I get into a car that is hot with the windows open......I will contact UBER and ask them to change their rating system so that I can go negative. And, I will demand a refund. Don't drive if you are too cheap to use your AC. That is a real low life move. You must have been a cabbie. I bet you have those roller beads on your driver seat too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the Capital of Your Nation, which is built on a drained swamp, it is an absolute necessity to have it on and keep it on in the summer. Ninety plus and one hundred per-cent humidity is the norm after 15 June until just after Labour Day.

If pressed for an illustration of Cruel and Unusual Punishment, Washington in late July would suffice.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The fact is that the vast majority of the US is like central Florida in the summer time. Even when it is not stifling hot who likes it when the windows are open? It makes for a noisy windy uncomfortable ride.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

I'm always running hot so I always keep the ac on. I do it for me, otherwise I'd be sweating up a storm. If the pax asks for it to be turned off then I turn it off and wait for the trip to end, but almost as soon as I do I start sweating.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Whatever M


avega2792 said:


> I'm always running hot so I always keep the ac on. I do it for me, otherwise I'd be sweating up a storm. If the pax asks for it to be turned off then I turn it off and wait for the trip to end, but almost as soon as I do I start sweating.


Same with me. It's pretty much always running in my car.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

avega2792 said:


> I'm always running hot so I always keep the ac on. I do it for me, otherwise I'd be sweating up a storm. If the pax asks for it to be turned off then I turn it off and wait for the trip to end, but almost as soon as I do I start sweating.


Me too. I like to keep it cool for my own comfort.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

68 degrees, auto. year round it never changes.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Sorry, but I am not going to pull any punches here. If I am a passenger and I get into a car that is hot with the windows open......I will contact UBER and ask them to change their rating system so that I can go negative. And, I will demand a refund. Don't drive if you are too cheap to use your AC. That is a real low life move. You must have been a cabbie. I bet you have those roller beads on your driver seat too.


why don't you do what you usually do and just not tip? better yet, just order a select on a hot sweaty day, cheapo.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If it's under 90 degrees here's my rule 

Under 50 mph and I leave the windows and sunroof open (unless pax requests ac or windows closed)

Over 50mph and I have the windows closed and AC on . I lock out my rear climate controls so the pax can't mess with them and I handle the ac/ heat temp and fan speed 

I notice no significant difference in gas mileage running the AC , however I'm kinda careful with it . If I'm pulled over waiting for a ping I try to park in shade , turn the engine off , leave the radio on , ac off and open the windows . It's been as hot as 97degrees this year and that method works out well for me


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


The temps in Redding, CA are going to hit 110 starting Sunday. Google it.
AC is not an option here. It is a health requirement.

I'm pretty fugal, but there's a limit. I AC my home and car, and I use it. I also leave the TV on and walk away, let the water run while I brush my teeth, take long showers, run the heater when it's cold outside. I don't live in a third world country - I can afford and will enjoy the fruits of my labor. I spend money.

I used to drive for a local cab company. Last summer I drove a black mini-van. The AC went out. I drove it ONE day with no AC. I got so much heat (pun intended) from the pax's that I told the manager that I wuddent drive it again till the AC got fixed.
Showed up the next day ... AC not fixed.
Told her to call me when she has a car for me to drive and went home.

They fixed the car, and hired another driver and fired me.
Oh well. Not worth heat stroke ... "you're welcome New Driver"


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I use A/C On the highway ALWAYS unless its 65 degrees or below outside.
In suburban or city driving I use the A/C if it's over 80 degrees.
I used to not use the A/C unless it was 90+, but I now realize it's just not worth it to save a few bucks. 
It it's between 68 and about 82 degrees, then I keep the windows down in city and suburban driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> If it's under 90 degrees here's my rule
> 
> Under 50 mph and I leave the windows and sunroof open (unless pax requests ac or windows closed)
> 
> ...


Sunroof & windows in LA gunks up your interior with a film of smog, crazy bad crazy fast, especially vs. A/C w/ HEPA cabin air filter

Less noticeable if you got no cloth or carpets anywhere, but still coats windows w/ oily film on the INside


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I set it on 70 degrees and run A/C all year around.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Sunroof & windows in LA gunks up your interior with a film of smog, crazy bad crazy fast, especially vs. A/C w/ HEPA cabin air filter
> 
> Less noticeable if you got no cloth or carpets anywhere, but still coats windows w/ oily film on the INside


That's pretty nasty lol I guess we get kinda spoiled with fairly clean air in Colorado only thing you have to watch for is ash when there's crazy fires which is pretty common . That destroys interior and cabin filters


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Absolutely yes in the summer unless you are from Alaska


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Sunroof & windows in LA gunks up your interior with a film of smog, crazy bad crazy fast, especially vs. A/C w/ HEPA cabin air filter
> 
> Less noticeable if you got no cloth or carpets anywhere, but still coats windows w/ oily film on the INside


Los Angeles is still a better place to live than 99%+ of the US. Summers are cool and Winters are very mild, it hardly rains, the beach is nearby, palm trees everywhere, you see Ferraris, Bentleys, Rolls, Lamborghinis, etc every single day on the road, you may spot a random celebrity at any time, the movie theaters have BY FAR the best sound and picture quality of any city in the US and even have tons of TRUE LARGE FORMAT THEATERS like 70 mm film projection. 
I lived in Burbank for 3 months when I did a study away program and an internship at a PR firm in Beverly Hills at the intersection of Wilshire and Almont. 
I'm definitely going to move back to the L.A. area eventually. 
Traffic, Smog, and High Housing prices are a small price to pay for living in the most beautiful city on the Continent.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Traffic, Smog, and High Housing prices are a small price to pay for living in the most beautiful city on the Continent.


South Central called, asked if you was high:

 What high cost of housing? What traffic? Whaddaya mean, most beautiful city on the continent???!!

Travel more, friend. Few urban agglomerations look as trashy and suspicious as Los Angeles.

Even America has pretty cities in some places, but also let's not forget the Canadian presence on the continent.... cause those guys even have CLEAN cities.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> South Central called, asked if you was high:
> 
> What high cost of housing? What traffic? Whaddaya mean, most beautiful city on the continent???!!
> 
> ...


This guy sounds like most natives in Colorado, I always think to myself when they are blindly praising their state "have you ever left Colorado?". Don't get me wrong Colorado is a great state but Denver is kind of a pile of donkey crap. When I first moved here it was really nice but over the past 5 or 6 years it's pretty much become a sh*t hole


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Sorry, but I am not going to pull any punches here. If I am a passenger and I get into a car that is hot with the windows open......I will contact UBER and ask them to change their rating system so that I can go negative. And, I will demand a refund. Don't drive if you are too cheap to use your AC. That is a real low life move. You must have been a cabbie. I bet you have those roller beads on your driver seat too.


. I totally agree. I go farther and contact Uber telling them the driver has inoperable items and his car is a mess that should be off the road and inspected immediately and I want my money back. How cheap can you get? I remote start my car and let it cool off empty before I even get in it. Same with heat in the winter.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I use my AC during the day to help keep my dash phone from overheating.


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's actually been said and proven use the a/couple when you're on the highway or interstate and if you're in the city where it's a lot of stop and go roll the windows down.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've traveled all over the US Canada and Mexico and visited dozens of cities. 
Los Angeles is definitely the most beautiful city on the Continent. 
Even Hawaii has bad weather with the constant rain compared to Los Angeles.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

My car has automatic climate control. It will just run the fan most of the time to keep the preset temperature. I rarely see the "snowflake" icon on my climate control system unless it's extreme heat.

Your car likely acts the same way. It would be silly to drive without A/C on. My windows stay rolled up to keep noise down. I had a problem with my A/C system for a few weeks and only drove during the night. Passengers complained instantly if I happened to forget it was daytime already. Moreover, your A/C system is already on the serpentine belt. Engaging the magnetic clutch to operate the compressor does not cost significant amount of fuel. Your compressor does not run continuously if you have a reasonably recent vehicle. Mine is from 2005.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


You're saving yourself pennies on every tank of gas by not using your A/C.

I've actually gotten compliments from riders before because I'm not shy about cranking the A/C. Presumably, because they've had drivers in the past that use your line of thinking making them sweat to death in the back seat.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> The AC.
> It's a hybrid. I check the mileage every tank.


Hypermiling with the windows closed and the AC off on hot days isn't likely to be most Pax's mindset, same goes for taking turns at full speed because you're driving without brakes to conserve the fuel you'd use to re-accelerate, also running red lights to conserve fuel isn't likely to work out good... But it does affect fuel mileage, no doubt about it, every stop, every tap of the brake pedal really, and the a/c omg.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

My car does not average any less mpg with the air on or off. I was driving all weekend with the ac on blast and my mpg avg actually went up.


----------



## BuboBubo (Jun 28, 2017)

Depends of the climate. You know when it's 105°F it's better to have a/c on.


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> The AC.
> It's a hybrid. I check the mileage every tank.


There is something wrong with your car



Another Uber Driver said:


> In the Capital of Your Nation, which is built on a drained swamp, it is an absolute necessity to have it on and keep it on in the summer. Ninety plus and one hundred per-cent humidity is the norm after 15 June until just after Labour Day.
> 
> If pressed for an illustration of Cruel and Unusual Punishment, Washington in late July would suffice.


I guess you have never been to Florida lol


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> The AC.
> It's a hybrid. I check the mileage every tank.


What Hybrid could you be driving that gets such poor mileage? I get between 38-42 in the city with a gas engine, AC blowing at all times


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> My car does not average any less mpg with the air on or off. I was driving all weekend with the ac on blast and my mpg avg actually went up.


Didn't myth busters do this?

And prove it?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I had a passenger ask me to turn off the AC this week. That was a first for me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> I had a passenger ask me to turn off the AC this week. That was a first for me.


One of my passengers told me that recently too.

She just came out of jail, where she had been for a few days, and said they had been keeping it like 60*F and they had no blankets or warm clothes, so she was chilled to the bone.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> One of my passengers told me that recently too.
> 
> She just came out of jail, where she had been for a few days, and said they had been keeping it like 60*F and they had no blankets or warm clothes, so she was chilled to the bone.


It was in the 80s. By the end of the 50 minute ride I was drenched with sweat.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> It was in the 80s. By the end of the 50 minute ride I was drenched with sweat.


80's .... drenched in sweat?
Really?

Last week here it was 116. It has cooled off this week to the low 100's - almost sweater weather. 
80's ... wow, now THAT is a nice spring day here, early day. And the locals don't use AC in their homes or cars at that temp.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> 80's .... drenched in sweat?
> Really?
> 
> Last week here it was 116. It has cooled off this week to the low 100's - almost sweater weather.
> 80's ... wow, now THAT is a nice spring day here, early day. And the locals don't use AC in their homes or cars at that temp.


In a closed car with no ac or open windows it was plenty hot.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Out west in the heat...

The exercise goes like this...

Morning into A/C car...

Then into A/C at work...

Then back into A/C car...

Then back into A/C house...

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> In a closed car with no ac or open windows it was plenty hot.


Why would you sit in a closed (windows up) car in 80 degree weather?
Do the windows not roll down?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

He didn't want the windows down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Then he needs to turn the AC on.
What's the problem?


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Out west in the heat...
> 
> The exercise goes like this...
> 
> ...


Pretty much, which is why I don't understand why people ***** about the heat, unless they have to work out in it.

You go from your AC'd house, to your AC'd car, to your AC'd place of employment, back to your AC'd car, and then back to your AC'd home.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> My mpg dropped from 44 to 36. This is due entirely to the AC.
> 
> A huge drop.


You do realize you are talking about a difference of just over a single penny per mile difference.

44mpg @ 2.00pgallon = ~ .04545repeating
36mpg @ 2.00pgallon = .0555repeating

So, ask yourself is it worth 16-20 pennies per tank to be comfortable.

Additionally, please amuse us by telling us how many miles you will drive to save .05 per gallon (.80 at 16 gallons) now figure how much you spent (based on you are your own paid employee @ whatever your income averages to per hour.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

since05/16 said:


> My mpg dropped from 44 to 36. This is due entirely to the AC.
> 
> A huge drop.


Presuming I believe that, which I don't, you're talking about the difference of a penny per mile.

Economics aside, that's penny wise and pound foolish, anyway. The trivial amount of money you're saving is negated by the tips you're not getting and the low ratings from the passengers you're pissing off in your mobile sauna.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


If you really have to ask that question, you really need to stop driving.



avega2792 said:


> I'm always running hot so I always keep the ac on. I do it for me, otherwise I'd be sweating up a storm. If the pax asks for it to be turned off then I turn it off and wait for the trip to end, but almost as soon as I do I start sweating.


Never turn it off for the customer, maybe raise the temp a little, the driver must always be comfortable



Cableguynoe said:


> I don't understand why people still don't use their air conditioners. Use it! Enjoy it!
> You are not wasting that much more gas.
> Do some real research or turn it on and actually compare how much gas you use vs no air conditioner.
> You're making your family suffer for nothing.
> ...


Better gas mileage with air on, windows up vs air off and windows down. Windows down creates resistance and therefore your mileage will be lowered by approx a mile per gallon. This goes along with aerodynamics on trailers and cars, the more rounded, less wind resistance.
Common sense! Use that A/C

If you have to worry about using the A/C due to fuel cost, you really shouldn

If you have to worry about using the A/C due to fuel cost, you really shouldn`t be driving for Uber


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> If you have to worry about using the A/C due to fuel cost, you really shouldn`t be driving for Uber


Shuddent be driving at all. Get a horse, or a bicycle.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

My A/C is on most of the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pdaddy said:


> With summer and hot temps here, I was wondering if the A/C should always be on when a Pax enters the car?
> I am a total cheapskate and don't even turn it on for my wife and kids.
> I've got 5.0 on both Uber and Lyft and know that people sweating to death will lower my rating, but I hate wasting gas!!
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


A.c. is always on for passengers 
When i am alone i will turn it off and roll down windows to air out car. 
Or will run air on high with windows down to clear out system.

Changing a.c. air filtration filter is important.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I ask passengers when I begin a trip if they would like me to run the AC or to leave the windows down for some air. I give them the choice. My car has a very efficient AC system than runs off of electricity so it doesn't really increase my energy use.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

i wouldn't recommend asking. I just make sure the car is comfortable for anyone entering.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

If u get 36 mpg. On your car and turn off a.c. you are not normal


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

My a/c is always on in hot weather, the main reason is me, I am the most important passenger in my car, windows closed all the time, don't like dust inside my car, also less noise from outside and even the air ouside is too hot


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pacifico if my air don't work I don't work same thing me I got dual air van I run the back air when nobody's in the car I don't care it's part of the price of doing business


----------



## Londonman (Mar 26, 2017)

That's taking miser to another level not using the AC I'm lost for words, I agree with being careful but really with your family as well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> Pacifico if my air don't work I don't work same thing me I got dual air van I run the back air when nobody's in the car I don't care it's part of the price of doing business


Amen Bob.
I used to drive for a small cab company here in Redding. I drove a black car. The AC went out during the summer. It was over 100f. I drove it ONE day. Listened to passengers complain, swetted my butt off ... told the boss to get it fixed.
Next day, went in to start work at 3pm. AC not fixed. Gave them back the keys and said to call me when the AC is working.
Called back two days later to find out when the car would be ready .. found out that I'd been fired, and the car still wasn't fixed. Found another sukker to drive that piece of crap. 
Who needs a 'job' like that?
Not me.
But, there's always another sucker right around the corner.
Uber is proof of that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Chery (Jul 25, 2017)

It's mostly at night and I have to go once the air conditioning is quite cold. Makes me feel cold after each ride in the car for the night. Should you increase your car?


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> My mpg dropped from 44 to 36. This is due entirely to the AC.
> 
> A huge drop.


Over what sample size?


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

In Miami it's a must. Even at night.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

my mileage didn't drop because I use A/C all the time, I just compensated driving at max. 90km/h on the highway and 45km/h on the city


----------

